# Going Insane!!!



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G).
Everthing is fine except the Lyft driver app.
When opening, I get the following message: "Unable to get driver application data"
Then blank screen. WTF?????
Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
Your friendly neighborHOOD pimp,
Guido 😎


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Obvious question… Permissions set properly?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Obvious question… Permissions set properly?


I messed around with that. Not sure what to do? Please advise. Ty


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I would check for updates to system software, followed by uninstall and reinstall of app.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe check the app reviews in the App Store. You can filter the reviews to your specific device. Maybe somebody else with your devices has had this issue?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/e/all/articles/115013080508-Phone-software-recommendations-and-settings


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Maybe check the app reviews in the App Store. You can filter the reviews to your specific device. Maybe somebody else with your devices has had this issue?


Nope. Same issue with a TCL phone.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G).
> Everthing is fine except the Lyft driver app.
> When opening, I get the following message: "Unable to get driver application data"
> Then blank screen. WTF?????
> ...


Why do you always have problems with technology... ?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> Why do you always have problems with technology... ?


Probably because when he first installed the Lyft app it asked him for certain permission and he probably ignored it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Why do you always have problems with technology... ?


Are you kidding? Guido is great with technology.

Did you know he was in charge of the Obamacare website rollout?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Turn off wi-fi…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Keep in mind that this is a new device, it has device permissions that need to be set correctly, and the app itself has permissions that need to be set correctly


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Turn off wi-fi…


You're giving me Nightmare flashbacks, a few months ago I came out at 3:00 a.m. in the morning I didn't start working till about 3:40 a.m. I spent a half hour trying to figure out why my Uber and Lyft apps weren't working I forgot to turn the Wi-Fi off when I left the house on my phone


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Going Insane!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G).
> Everthing is fine except the Lyft driver app.
> When opening, I get the following message: "Unable to get driver application data"
> Then blank screen. WTF?????
> ...


Going Insane ?

Welcome Home !

We Leave the Light on for You .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido going insane huh? 










I told you to keep it wrapped dude!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Guido going insane huh?
> View attachment 688514
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 688516
> View attachment 688518


You deliver pizza looking like that??! At least use some mascara and blush to cover up your wrinkles… geez.


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

good joke, but if it's true you should think about it!


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

and all the same advice with reinstalling the application would be more useful


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 688516
> View attachment 688518


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> You're giving me Nightmare flashbacks, a few months ago I came out at 3:00 a.m. in the morning I didn't start working till about 3:40 a.m. I spent a half hour trying to figure out why my Uber and Lyft apps weren't working I forgot to turn the Wi-Fi off when I left the house on my phone


I've done that a few times myself.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberyouber said:


> Why do you always have problems with technology... ?


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> WTF are you talking about?


There was something a while back with you and a phone or a computer. Something to do with a cab company. I can't remember but it was embarrassing simple..


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummmm


Uberyouber said:


> There was something a while back with you and a phone or a computer. Something to do with a cab company. I can't remember but it was embarrassing simple..


......


Uberyouber said:


> There was something a while back with you and a phone or a computer. Something to do with a cab company. I can't remember but it was embarrassing simple..


Ummmmm.......no! You definitely have me confused with someone else. Simply embarrassing when you screw up, right?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummmm
> 
> ......
> 
> Ummmmm.......no! You definitely have me confused with someone else.


I don't think so


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberyouber said:


> I don't think so


Ok, please copy & paste the evidence, otherwise your full of 💩, and have nothing else better to do with your time.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok, please copy & paste the evidence, otherwise your full of 💩, and have nothing else better to do with your time.


Yeah I don't care enough to go back and look for it...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 688528


He looks like Gargamel in that photo.

Wonder if he started having imaginary conversations with smurfs?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Uberyouber said:


> There was something a while back with you and a phone or a computer. Something to do with a cab company. I can't remember but it was embarrassing simple..


I remember that , I think he was trying to figure out how to move his “ hoes “ by taxi , and couldn’t find the taxi numbers , people kept telling him to Google the taxi number , and he couldn’t figure it out , nobody said a pimp has brains


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah I don't care enough to go back and look for it...


I tried looking for something like that from his past posts.

Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok, please copy & paste the evidence, otherwise your full of 💩, and have nothing else better to do with your time.


That would be too technically advanced.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I tried looking for something like that from his past posts.
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> View attachment 688591












I'm guess crabs?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I tried looking for something like that from his past posts.
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> View attachment 688591


Yeah. You don't want to go down that rabbit hole...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah. You don't want to go down that rabbit hole...


Why would you want to go down on a rabbit's hole,
oh sorry I read that wrong..lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OK . . . OK . . . OK . . . That's enough about syphilis infested Smurfs and Gargamel's crabs he got from rabbit holes. Is anyone able to help Guido with his New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G) ? If not . . .










😁😁 please and thank you


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> OK . . . OK . . . OK . . . That's enough about syphilis infested Smurfs and Gargamel's crabs he got from rabbit holes. Is anyone able to help Guido with his New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G) ? If not . . .
> 
> View attachment 688610
> 
> ...


kind of interesting I actually did some research, I did not know that disease was that devastating and killed many famous and Infamous people.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> kind of interesting I actually did some research, I did not know that disease was that devastating and killed many famous and Infamous people.


Al Capone! Who woulda thunk?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah I don't care enough to go back and look for it...


Wow, how 'bout that? 
Guess its sucks when someone calls' you out!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wow, how 'bout that?
> Guess its sucks when someone calls' you out!


Not sure why you are happy. It's going to happen to you again...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> Not sure why you are happy. It's going to happen to you again...


Easy dude some people guess get a slight I don't know how to say it I want to say yes like a mental block or anything technical anything dealing with computers and technically a cell phone in your hand is a computer, I'm in my 60s I started off helping people in Yahoo PC support in live chat, I would tell somebody okay now you can press any key and they will literally come back no joke and say where is the any key, I know you probably heard that a few times but it's not a joke people really did that, I will tell them now look up at your monitor and they would ask me what's a monitor, they had monitors in 50s and 60 science fiction movies, they had monitors long before computers, just a viewing screen.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

The pimp man wonders why some of us think he just talks out of both sides of his mouth when making threads , why does the OP need advise , I recall he quit rideshare awhile ago , well at least he said he did , guess that pimping ain’t going so well


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberyouber said:


> Not sure why you are happy. It's going to happen to you again...


You really, really need a girlfriend. However, some things are just impossible in this world!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Emptynesst said:


> The pimp man wonders why some of us think he just talks out of both sides of his mouth when making threads , why does the OP need advise , I recall he quit rideshare awhile ago , well at least he said he did , guess that pimping ain’t going so well
> View attachment 688625


Dude, I love the mileage deduction! Guess you HAVE to keep driving, right?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad I could bring some


Daisey77 said:


> Al Capone! Who woulda thunk?


Tax fraud and syphilis brought down one of the most feared criminals in our history.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Glad I could bring some
> 
> 
> Tax fraud and syphilis brought down one of the most feared criminals in our history.


Maybe syphilis should make it come back😂 at this point I think I'm willing to try anything to get our society "right" or MAYBE this is the exact reason our country is in shambles. I sense a conspiracy... all of our lovely fellow citizens who have any authority or power in this country have unknowingly been infected with syphilis . oh oh oh the BAT brought syphilis!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> The pimp man wonders why some of us think he just talks out of both sides of his mouth when making threads , why does the OP need advise , I recall he quit rideshare awhile ago , well at least he said he did , guess that pimping ain’t going so well
> View attachment 688625


Pimpin' ain't easy, Cuz.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Dude, I love the mileage deduction! Guess you HAVE to keep driving, right?


Wrong , I’m lucky that I only have to drive when it’s busy , by choice . My full time days have been behind me for almost a year now 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Emptynesst said:


> Wrong , I’m lucky that I only have to drive when it’s busy , by choice . My full time days have been behind me for almost a year now 🤷‍♂️


Ohhhhhhh a whole year now! You're such a bull💩tter!
"When its busy by choice" LOL😂😁😂
Yeah, never heard that before.
Stop BSing and turn on your app, 'cause you know damn well, YOU HAVE TOO!
Have fun with all those loser PAXS.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ohhhhhhh a whole year now! You're such a bull💩tter!
> "When its busy by choice" LOL😂😁😂
> Yeah, never heard that before.
> Stop BSing and turn on your app, 'cause you know damn well, YOU HAVE TOO!
> Have fun with all those loser PAXS.


Your projecting , try working a full time job for 30 years and get back to me when your done , so yeah , I work when I want 😉


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Emptynesst said:


> Your projecting , try working a full time job for 30 years and get back to me when your done , so yeah , I work when I want 😉


A job???? LOL 
You gotta' be kidding? Dude, I've been self-employed since college. 'nuff said 😂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> New android phone ( moto g stylus 5G).
> Everthing is fine except the Lyft driver app.
> When opening, I get the following message: "Unable to get driver application data"
> Then blank screen. WTF?????
> ...


UPDATE: Problem solved. Long story short, got Lyft support to call me. Turns out I had a duplicate account, which was the cause of my app malfunctioning. How? Not a clue. Just relieved that Lyft corrected the issue. Lyft, just a bunch of idiots!
PS: wonder what @Uberyouber has to say now about me, and technology?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> UPDATE: Problem solved. Long story short, got Lyft support to call me. Turns out I had a duplicate account, which was the cause of my app malfunctioning. How? Not a clue. Just relieved that Lyft corrected the issue. Lyft, just a bunch of idiots!
> PS: wonder what @Uberyouber has to say now about me, and technology?


Thank god, I've had trouble sleeping since you posted about this!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thank god, I've had trouble sleeping since you posted about this!


Great. Now you can slumber peacefully, knowing all is well in the land of Guido!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> UPDATE: Problem solved. Long story short, got Lyft support to call me. Turns out I had a duplicate account, which was the cause of my app malfunctioning. How? Not a clue. Just relieved that Lyft corrected the issue. Lyft, just a bunch of idiots!
> PS: wonder what @Uberyouber has to say now about me, and technology?


I really didn't care what happened. I was just making an observation...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> UPDATE: Problem solved. Long story short, got Lyft support to call me. Turns out I had a duplicate account, which was the cause of my app malfunctioning. How? Not a clue. Just relieved that Lyft corrected the issue. Lyft, just a bunch of idiots!
> PS: wonder what @Uberyouber has to say now about me, and technology?


Perfect now head down to Avenue A and get that Lyft Amp glowing!


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> Perfect now head down to Avenue A and get that Lyft Amp glowing!


Can I add when he gets back from working lyft , where’s my money , ***** , as guido would say 😎 or is that over the line ? Serious question 😀


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberyouber said:


> I really didn't care what happened. I was just making an observation...


The only obsevation you made, was to confirm your ignorance!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Perfect now head down to Avenue A and get that Lyft Amp glowing!


Already there!


----------

